

Online LaTeX Equation Editor - cornibies
http://www.codecogs.com/latex/eqneditor.php

======
analog31
I like it. Normally I hate equation editors because I get horrible eyestrain
from anything with little icons and fine mouse work. But this shows me the
code, I can paste it into iPython Notebook, and gradually learn the syntax.

~~~
jamessb
If you're trying to learn how to typeset formulae with LaTeX, detexify is
great - it lets you draw a symbol, and tries to identify it:
[http://detexify.kirelabs.org/classify.html](http://detexify.kirelabs.org/classify.html)

------
blackhaz
This online editor was a life-safing item previous semester. Absolutely
brilliant.

~~~
Edmond
you may also find [http://www.jasymchat.com](http://www.jasymchat.com) useful
if you're a student.

------
JoseBarillo
On the online equation editor side I use
[https://www.latex4technics.com](https://www.latex4technics.com) a lot.
Especially the auto-completion saves time and they allow outstanding
customizations. Brilliant tool!

------
thearn4
Pretty handy for quickly iterating on things. Especially complicated
expressions within matrices (or things like that which quickly turn into a
jumbled mess in TeX). I remember using this site a few years ago during
graduate school.

------
s4chin
Used it a year back for some classwork, and it made life easy.

------
BafS
In a more limited way (WYSIWYG) there is also MathQuill :
[http://mathquill.com/demo.html](http://mathquill.com/demo.html)

------
sebg
also great if you're on a mac ->
[http://www.chachatelier.fr/latexit/](http://www.chachatelier.fr/latexit/)

------
2pointsomone
Open source the JS please?

